# how long for process spouse visa



## wdrobinson (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi every one i m wendy from Indonesia, i married to australia man on Feb 2011 in Bali island Indonesia. I have lodge my visa application on 1st march 2011 and i got case advisor. Australian embassy going to process my visa and they said for process visa up to 7 months.

Any one here have experience how long usual visa will granted?
All the documents need i gave them already.

Many thanks .. nice to meet you all here


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Wendy, 

Try doing a search on the forum since the time line for a spouse visa has been discussed before. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## wdrobinson (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi Karen 
Thanks so much .. nice to meet you here 

Regard,

Wendy


----------



## wdrobinson (Jan 21, 2011)

*Finally mt visa granted*

Hi every one just want share my happiness .. my spouse visa just granted on 29 April 2011. I lodge my visa on 1st march 2011 
Got case officer on 9th marh 2011 
14 March 2011 medical test 
and 29th April my visa granted .. amazing less 2 months visa granted.

So for every one who is apply for spouse visa no need worried if you lodge with all docoments needed you will get your visa ..

Wish you all luck like me.

Regard,

Widya robinson :clap2:


----------

